# Lost Cat



## nabq hill (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi - I'm sure you get loads of these messages but as our cats are almost like our children, of course we try every means available to find them. Detals in short: He is missing around the nabq paradise area; a male cat, spayed, eleven years old, big and chunky (not fat) almost the size of a small dog, black with white toes on all paws and a small white patch on his stomach. Black leather studded dog collar with silver round disk with his name 'Freddy'.
He is usully quite a home boy but had a habit of going out for a couple of days every full moon. This time, he has not come back since last weeks' full moon which was the night it rained. If you live in nabq paradise, could you please look everywhere around your house as he might have found somewhere to shelter from the rain and got stuck or locked in.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Post a picture of your cat and description etc on the ESMA site

https://www.facebook.com/groups/8389501011/?fref=ts

All animal lovers who will look out for you.

Good luck


----------

